# How many years?



## Sonia (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm going to plop a dumb question into the middle of the waiting game forum. A really dumb one:

How many years does it take to graduate from USC? 2 or 3?

I'm asking specifically for the writing division, but am also curious about the others. And about other schools, if anyone wants to talk about those. 

USC's requirements page for the writing division states that 44, 46, or 48 units are required to graduate, which I assumed would span 2 years. And I assumed that the thesis project (full-length screenplay for the writing division) had to be completed by the end of Year 2””it states that it must be accepted by the graduation committee after completing course 515ab, which is on their schedule for Year 2.

But the bottom of the page says:
"The time limit for completing all requirements is three years from the first course at USC applied toward the Master of Fine Arts degree."

I just looked around the forums, and a few people mentioned "3 years" as the normal length of USC's MFA program. What's the norm? Does the school encourage you to finish in 2? Do most people finish in 2? What happens, tuition-wise, if you take 3?

Thanks for any answers you guys have.


----------



## cabezon (Mar 17, 2009)

I think what they mean is min. 2 years - 3 max. Ask Jayimess lol. She'll sprinkle you with the knowledge you seek.


----------



## Sonia (Mar 17, 2009)

That's what I figured. I had an "oh crap" moment earlier and was afraid I'd estimated all wrong (in terms of money stuff, lifeplan, etc.).


----------



## cabezon (Mar 17, 2009)

If you take the minimum amount of classes to grad it'll be 2 years but if you take additonal courses that might interest you, you can stretch it to 3 years. But I think they kick you out after three.


----------



## Sonia (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks, Cabezon. This forum is great at handling my "oh crap" moments.


----------



## cabezon (Mar 17, 2009)

You're welcome Sonia. I know the feeling


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 17, 2009)

> Originally posted by cabezon:
> If you take the minimum amount of classes to grad it'll be 2 years but if you take additonal courses that might interest you, you can stretch it to 3 years. But I think they kick you out after three.



He's right...even if he didn't meet up with me when I was in his area this weekend!  AA, you are on my sh*t list.  Not really.

Okay...2 years are what it's allowed to take for Stark...no leeway.  2 years is what it usually takes to do the SW program...but seven from my incoming are taking three years instead.

Personally, I'm taking the third year to explore other media and do my directing coursework.

Either way, yeah, they kick you out after seven semesters in SW.  Production gives you seven years, which I can't comprehend.

I'm drunk.


----------



## Sonia (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks! That clears it up.


----------

